# Hello and some questions, please



## FAV (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm new. This looks like a great site.

I have a decent home theater with large screen and 7.1 sound. I have Ethernet jacks (2) on my DirecTV HD box.
The TV and amp do not.

Now, I read that Netflix intends to become a streaming only company after putting almost everyone out of business. Thus, I need to be able to stream soon. The more I look at ways to implement streaming, the more confusing it gets. Netflix offers vague suggestions about equipment, and I don't fully understand the streaming process.

I would like to run Ethernet cable to my basement and connect it by some device to my system. I could control what gets sent either from my home computer or from a device downstairs. I guess my main question is how does a Netflix stream get fed to my system, and how do I control what gets streamed there. Other questions would be: Is it possible to see 1080P via streaming? Does streaming buffer to a hard drive? Can a stream be copied to a server. How does my amp (no HDMI jacks) get sound? 

It seems like there should be some interface software, but Netflix does not mention what that might be. It seems unlikely that I could start a stream download and have it magically appear on my TV by merely connecting to a router.

Any help would be appreciated. I see equipment from $78.00 to $1500.00 with no real standardization shown.
I could be wrong, but I doubt DirecTV has Ethernet jacks to help me view Netflix streams. Even if that were true, what button would I push to make it happen.

Sorry to run on, but this whole process seems vague and in its infancy.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently got Netflix, they have a free 30 day trial. I have it installed on my Sony play Station. Its a small down load, give them your CC, first born and blood type and they will give you a installer for your PS3. I can also get it for my X-Box if I want, my PC. Some TV's and Blueray players will install a widget I'm told as well. 

There are many ways to get it, right now, in Canada anyways the movies are quite old, hard to find any movies with a 5.1 option, hardly any have subtitles. Its pretty cool though, buffers up really quick in town here, but I have a fantastic connection.

If you don't have a player, convince the wife you need a Sony Play-station ;c) Reason's being is that its one of the best Blue-ray players on the market. When I purchased it, it would not play 3D Media, but bam, with just a download and upgrade via software, my PS3 is now a 3D Blue-ray Player. This alone makes it #1, it will be a long time before it's outdated. 

You can install Netflix in it via either wireless network connection (which I use), you can use a Ethernet cable, or like I have on my Xbox, I use Home Plug. Cool technology that turns your homes electrical system into a home network.

Oh ya, don't tell the wife or g/f this, but I'm told it will even play games, but of course you would not do that would you? :cunning:

-NV


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Roku XD is $64 shipped to your door through 11/29. I really don't see how you could go wrong there.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Before you spend money on anything. Read the forums about the equipment / software. They all seem to do one thing well and not others. A htpc is the best choice to future proof your system.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> Before you spend money on anything. Read the forums about the equipment / software. They all seem to do one thing well and not others. A htpc is the best choice to future proof your system.


Even an HTPC though has its pros and cons. Like you said, everything does some things well and some things not so well, or there is a trade off in the form of price or size...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

FAV said:


> I'm new. This looks like a great site.
> Now, I read that Netflix intends to become a streaming only company after putting almost everyone out of business. Thus, I need to be able to stream soon.


First off, welcome to the Shack.

I don't believe Netflix is going to become a "streaming only company". What they did do is introduce a plan that is streaming only. They will continue to offer plans that include DVD and Blu-ray by mail as well as the new streaming only plan.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is still nothing better then the real media Streaming is sill not great quality and you dont get the uncompressed audio formats. Netflix has its followers but I think most will still agree that ordering the hard copy from them is still the best way.


----------

